# Install software on Windows mobile



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

how do you install software on windows mobile?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Use ActiveSync to copy the installation file to the device, and then open it to install.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

how though can you write out the steps?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Connect the device to the computer.
In ActiveSync, use the Explore feature to browse the device.
Copy the installation file to the device.
On the device, locate the installation file and tap/click/whatever to launch it.

It'll be easier to help you if you use more than 10 words a post. Describe the device you're using, the operating system, how they're connected, the overall picture of the situation. Then talk about what you're working on accomplishing with regards to installing an application you've purchased on disk or downloaded from a web site.

It might also be helpful to provide some insight as to your overall experience level with Windows Mobile devices. 

If you have a question about a specific step in the process, describe it clearly and directly.


----------



## num (Oct 22, 2005)

what if it is a .cab file and i cannot find it on the PDA?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have to find it to install it. Keep looking.


----------

